# Which season...



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2002)

is your favorite for hiking? Why?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 18, 2002)

*Which Season*

All have joys which make them worthwhile.  Summer allows long hours of daylight & ability to pack lighter & enjoy dipping feet into cool streams.

Spring has some snow in places, none in other places in NE, early on it's pretty quiet as Winter folks are not peakbagging & non-winter types don't think season has started.

Winter is quiet, pristine (snowy in most areas) & sky can be cobalt blue with no haze or angry with clouds coming in.  Get to play with more gear

Fall offers foliage (actually I like going after since I'm looking at trail & feet, color seen while I'm walking over it) cooler temps, less humidity after summer & after Columbus Day in many areas three season hikers call it quits & winter pakbaggers do just a couple of warm up trips getting ready for winter.  Sky also at times resembles winter descriptions above & angry weather on a 40 degree day not quite as dangerous (still need to think) as it is when it's 10 degrees.


----------

